# This Is A Serrasalmus.....



## hugoale1

i know it´s hard to identify at this size but i know you can help me
thanks


----------



## Us And Them

Im thinking it is a Serrasalmus Marginatus. Great litte fish what ever it may be.


----------



## Ja'eh

Jon87 said:


> Im thinking it is a Serrasalmus Marginatus. Great litte fish what ever it may be.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Us And Them




----------



## hugoale1

here are more pics


----------



## Soul Assassin

s eigenmmani is my guess


----------



## hugoale1

i forget to tell, my fish comes from Peru


----------



## ANDONI

Looks like a Sanchezi.


----------



## memento

I agree with Andoni. Especially on the second series, wehere the yellowish / red gills are visible...


----------



## gtc

Sanchezi


----------



## Lifer374

Looks to be a sanchezi to me as well


----------



## Trigga

sanchezi..nice pics man you can tell right away because of the irregular scutes..nice flank shot


----------



## Hogdog

Defo not a Marginatus, the body and fin shapes are all wrong for a Marginatus.


----------



## Ja'eh

Trigga said:


> sanchezi..nice pics man you can tell right away because of the irregular scutes..nice flank shot


I agree also.


----------



## hugoale1

with this last pics session, no doubt this is a serrasalmus.....


----------



## ANDONI

100% Sanchezi.


----------



## Lifer374

hugoale1 said:


> no doubt this is a serrasalmus.....


No Doubt at all.


----------



## hugoale1

i buy my fish as a Rhom







, the guy who sold it to me, told me that there is no problem and I change it for a real Rhom, but I doubt that its come a Rhom fish because they are small fry.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

Nice Sanchezi, can't wait till the purple comes in when it matures.


----------



## RedSoxfan

ANDONI said:


> Looks like a Sanchezi.


I think so too.


----------

